# Whats with this 9800pro 256mb



## Tru (May 28, 2005)

This is what my 9800 pro is doing after i tried to oc it with atitools 







This is my card with cooling setup






hope this is helpful to anyone whos having the same troubles or anyone who can solve this one....card dead maybe? 

now everytime i reboot my computer it looks all garbled like this and i cant get it back to normal!  is there a button i can push to set it back to default or is my card stuck like this?


----------



## djbbenn (May 28, 2005)

Do you get the same distorted picture on post when you boot? If not, try deleting and reinstalling your drivers.

-Dan


----------



## Tru (May 28, 2005)

yep. i get that on reboot when it posts, its all garbled like that.  i deleted all the drivers but its still doing this, the only thing i did before this happened was install atitool and oc it, then it was working a lil artifacts came up on the 3d render screen then it went all to hell like the pic and it stayed like that.


----------



## djbbenn (May 28, 2005)

Hmm...seems like something got damaged. How much of a overclock did you do? Maybe try taking the card out and booting with a pci card then shutting down and replacing the agp. It will cause windows to reconise it as new hardware. Its worth a try.

-Dan


----------



## gR3iF (May 28, 2005)

if i see this right the card has only a heatpipe?
so how warm is it?


----------



## Tru (May 28, 2005)

i think it was 425/370

i dont know how hot the card is it dont have a sensor on it

and yes my cpu fan is dirty, hehe

so i just pop in a pci card and it should look at the agp card as new hardware


----------



## infrared (May 28, 2005)

i'm with djbben on this one, it looks like it got damaged. A heat pipe isn't always the best idea if you plan on overclocking, it my have just got too hot. The clock speed that you said isn't that much quicker than the default for that card though. Shouldn't have overheated.   

Good luck, i hope you can get it working again.

~Simon


----------



## mrmog64 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey im having a very similar problem with my pc, i have an ati 9800-xt 256mb video card, i just upgraded from 1gig to 1.5gig ram, and i decided to reset my atitools and find my max core and memory again just because i do so from time to time, i got an error and i went and downloaded the most recent version. Now on my tray icon says 69-70 degrees C which im very worried about, so i try and turn my clock down from its 411 core, 365 memory and once it goes past about 180 on both when i lower them slowly, i get graphical error alot like the ones in the first picture on the moniter, then after about 10 secondsmy moniter shuts itself off and my computer hangs, i could really use some advice on what to do.

note: If i dont change anything my pc works perfectly fine, i had it clocked that high since about september of 2004 and ive had no problems, up until i installed the new memory and upgraded ati tools, please help!


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 2, 2005)

Try reinstalling your graphics drivers, if it happened after changing something in Atitool it might be software ralated. But it also sounds like your overheating. Do you ever get VPU recover?

-Dan


----------

